# Pregnancy over 40



## Mummyoftwo (Oct 30, 2022)

Hello, i’m new here and just found this forum. Are there any parents or mum’s to be on here T1D and over 40 who have had a baby or are trying to get pregnant? I would love some advice and tips. I found out I was pregnant at September and just had my 12 week scan. Sadly they couldn’t find a heartbeat and I feel broken. Was that my last chance? Should i take it as a sign that I shouldn’t try again? I just don’t know and would love to hear other experiences and views.


----------



## Leadinglights (Oct 30, 2022)

There is every possibility that you could try again, good preparation is important though as that would give you the best chance. My daughter (not diabetic) had her 3rd child at 44, a bit of an accident I believe. She had had several miscarriages between the first 2 children and struggled to conceive and then lo and behold a complete surprise with number 3.
Sorry I should have said welcome to the forum.


----------



## Mummyoftwo (Oct 30, 2022)

Leadinglights said:


> There is every possibility that you could try again, good preparation is important though as that would give you the best chance. My daughter (not diabetic) had her 3rd child at 44, a bit of an accident I believe. She had had several miscarriages between the first 2 children and struggled to conceive and then lo and behold a complete surprise with number 3.
> Sorry I should have said welcome to the forum.


Thank you! This gives me hope x


----------



## Inka (Oct 30, 2022)

No, you shouldn’t take that sad loss as a sign @Mummyoftwo Miscarriage and similar are very common in women of all ages. There was a lady in her 40s at my last diabetes/pregnancy clinic. I would think that the risks are pretty much the same as any women of the same age, eg an increased risk of genetic problems, etc. Even decades ago, my grandmother had her last child in her 40s. 

One thing I would suggest is to have a few months break. I firmly believe your body needs to recover and build itself back up after a pregnancy loss.


----------



## Mummyoftwo (Oct 30, 2022)

Inka said:


> No, you shouldn’t take that sad loss as a sign @Mummyoftwo Miscarriage and similar are very common in women of all ages. There was a lady in her 40s at my last diabetes/pregnancy clinic. I would think that the risks are pretty much the same as any women of the same age, eg an increased risk of genetic problems, etc. Even decades ago, my grandmother had her last child in her 40s.
> 
> One thing I would suggest is to have a few months break. I firmly believe your body needs to recover and build itself back up after a pregnancy loss.


Thanks so much @Inka. I really appreciate your comments. So easy to feel like time and health are against you but having had a browse through some of the other threads today i’m reassured it is possible.


----------



## PhoebeC (Nov 1, 2022)

Welcome.

My grandma had my aunt at 44, there’s 18 months between me and my aunt. And that was 30+ years ago.

My other aunt was 40 when she had my cousin and it was a tricky birth but other than that he’s fine and lovely lad nowZ

It might be harder at this age but it’s not impossible. Good luck.


----------



## Pigeon (Nov 1, 2022)

I'm 41 and just breastfeeding my 14 week old second son 
 I was 38 when I had my 1st baby. I lost my first pregnancy at 8 weeks when I was 37. The 2nd and 3rd were anxious times but everything went fine. I'm sorry to hear about your loss. It's so hard trying again afterwards - if you do try you can get hurt again, but if you don't try you don't get what you want. 

Best of luck if you do decide to try again xxx


----------



## Mummyoftwo (Nov 2, 2022)

Th


PhoebeC said:


> Welcome.
> 
> My grandma had my aunt at 44, there’s 18 months between me and my aunt. And that was 30+ years ago.
> 
> ...





PhoebeC said:


> Welcome.
> 
> My grandma had my aunt at 44, there’s 18 months between me and my aunt. And that was 30+ years ago.
> 
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## Mummyoftwo (Nov 2, 2022)

Pigeon said:


> I'm 41 and just breastfeeding my 14 week old second son
> I was 38 when I had my 1st baby. I lost my first pregnancy at 8 weeks when I was 37. The 2nd and 3rd were anxious times but everything went fine. I'm sorry to hear about your loss. It's so hard trying again afterwards - if you do try you can get hurt again, but if you don't try you don't get what you want.
> 
> Best of luck if you do decide to try again xxx


I welled up reading this, congratulations on your boys and thank you for the reassurance that sometimes it does work out. How was your pregnancy with your second? xx


----------



## Pigeon (Nov 3, 2022)

Aw, thank you! It was fine, a bit tougher to pay attention to bg while running round after a toddler, but I managed an hba1c of about 46. Post meal spikes were what the dsn kept pointing out as room for improvement! But the baby was healthy, born by planned C section (because of previous section) at 38 weeks +3. 8lb 8oz so a bit on the large side but he had no problem with hypos after birth.


----------

